# Camping In Fort Lauderdale Florida



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone been to Yacht Haven, Sunshine Holiday RV Resort, Breezy Hill RV Resort or Northcoast Park and Marina in Fort Lauderdale? We are planning to go to a wedding in Fort Lauderdale in May and cannot find anything that is recommended. Can anyone recommend any of these resorts...*highly*???? Any other good RV resorts in Fort Lauderdale? Thanks for your help.
Shimonts.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

While I cannot vouch for any of those resorts you listed, I can give a good review of a campground near Fort Lauderdale.
CB Smith Park is a very nice campground. It has full hookups, clean bath houses, lots of biking, and a water park. Nearby is a shopping mall, lots of restaurants, and easy on and off I-75.

_TY Park_ is a real nice park with a relatively new campground. While I have not camped there, I have visited the park before the campground improvements. It is closer to Ft. Lauderdale than CB Smith. It's been a few years since I was at this park, but if memory serves me, restaurants and shopping are relatively close.

Lastly, since we are still in the "season" for Florida, you will need to check on availability for any RV park or resort soon. Snowbirds are starting to move north, but won't go into full "flight" until May.

Dan


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

3LEES said:


> While I cannot vouch for any of those resorts you listed, I can give a good review of a campground near Fort Lauderdale.
> CB Smith Park is a very nice campground. It has full hookups, clean bath houses, lots of biking, and a water park. Nearby is a shopping mall, lots of restaurants, and easy on and off I-75.
> 
> _TY Park_ is a real nice park with a relatively new campground. While I have not camped there, I have visited the park before the campground improvements. It is closer to Ft. Lauderdale than CB Smith. It's been a few years since I was at this park, but if memory serves me, restaurants and shopping are relatively close.
> ...


Thank you, that's quite helpful. We might opt for TY. We're not going until around the 10th of May, so the Snowbirds will likely be gone.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

havent been to any of those, but we have stayed at Paradise Island---a mile from "sunshine" you mentioned. For the record, it was clean and well maintained, but CRAMPED. But maybe thats usual for camping in S. Fla?


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

russk42 said:


> havent been to any of those, but we have stayed at Paradise Island---a mile from "sunshine" you mentioned. For the record, it was clean and well maintained, but CRAMPED. But maybe thats usual for camping in S. Fla?


shimonts:
Thanks for your help. We'll check that one out too.


----------

